# Wasserhüpfer



## Roland (27. Aug. 2004)

Hi,

meine Wasserhüpfer haben sich zu Hunderten vermehrt


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2004)

Hi Roland .....

Solche Wasserhüpfer    sind bei mir auch zwar nicht zu Hunderten und auch nicht ganz so groß....... 
*PS:Fresen denn deine Fische die nicht weg??????*


----------



## Roland (27. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Bart,

ich habe genügend Fische aber die fressen anscheinend nur Eingemachtes statt Frisches.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2004)

*Hallo Roland.....

Das ist bei mir auch so     einfach zu verwöhnt die Fische............................. *


----------



## lars (28. Aug. 2004)

oder einfach mal nicht füttern dann erledigt sich sowas von ganz alleine ;-)


----------

